# Diarrhea after Spay



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no I'm so sorry for your poor puppy!! Let us know how it goes. Diarrhea can be very serious for a puppy. Try to make sure she has plenty of water and definitely call the vet soon if things do not improve. Keep us posted!


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks! I've been giving her ice cubes to keep her hydrated when she's not going over for some water. I'll definitely keep you guys updated.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Trinity will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight. Good luck! I hope everything will work out fine for you!


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

We just came back from the vet. She said she suspects it may be stress colitis (not uncommon in recently spayed dogs) so she prescribed some antibiotics and pepto. She isn't too worried and I feel a lot better now! Thanks for your thoughts and prayers


----------

